# First projects...



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

I posted these in my introduction thread, but I suppose this is the more appropriate place.





































































Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## higdeezy45b (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice. The last one looks like a baseball was that you intention at all?


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

That was exactly the intention! The video I learned it from used gutted 550 cord for the stitching, but I thought that looked a little off. So instead I tried it with 325 cord and it worked perfect. 


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

My first attempt at a Piranha/SharkTooth... The video I used to make it showed using just two strands in the center, but I wanted to try to make it thicker. So I used four strands in the core, and tried to keep the two strands of each color stacked on top of each other instead of side by side. I got my goal of added thickness, but that made the bracelet fit just a tad tighter than I wanted when the finished bracelet was on the wrist. My next one I will try doing with just the two strands in the core and see which I prefer. I can always add .25-.5" to the length to compensate for the added thickness if I still want it thicker. I think in general this is going to be a weave I enjoy producing. I love the look of it for making something in team colors. This one was made in honor of the Pacers' win last night against the Wizards. 















Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work. The last bracelet is my favorite.


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Shark jawbone quickly became my favorite weave once I mastered making it with three colors. For some weird reason I like making stuff with three colors (one used for a good color pop or standout. I use three nongutted strands per side because I like a heavier bracelet and it allows the core color to really show through.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks, Mr! I'm debating what weave to learn next. Heck, even if no one ever buys any of my stuff, this is just fun figuring out how to do this stuff!


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Twin, do you have a pic of the three colored one? I'd love to see it.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

http://www.paracordforum.com/forum/f18/tri-color-shark-jawbone-bracelet-322/


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

ForeverBlue232 said:


> Thanks, Mr! I'm debating what weave to learn next. Heck, even if no one ever buys any of my stuff, this is just fun figuring out how to do this stuff!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


People will buy, you just have to be serious about your work and advertise.


----------



## Ronmar (Aug 14, 2013)

Foreverblue232 That all black bracelet pic in your first posting(below the rainbow colored bracelet), What weave is that?


----------



## Todd_Halleman (Apr 29, 2014)

Ronmar said:


> Foreverblue232 That all black bracelet pic in your first posting(below the rainbow colored bracelet), What weave is that?


Trilobite/ ladder rack


----------



## BailbondsPro (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

A new weave I just learned, the "Megalodon". I wanted to make a nice three color patriotic design for Memorial Day.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

My first Double Wide Piranha. I used an oversized shackle that I found at Lowes. It matches up well with the size, but is a bit heavy. It also seems to be more of a pain to attach when on the wrist. I think for sales I'm only going to make this design on a plastic buckle.


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

My first attempt at a necklace.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I wear that same kind of shackle on my EDC bracelet. You'll get used to the weight. I'm so used to the shackle that I don't like wearing the buckles anymore. 

I made a necklace like that earlier this year using a four strand round braid. The necklace looked nice but I didn't plan properly for the safety clasp. 
Did you attach the clasp first then started the braiding?


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

No I braided first, then attached the snap closure.


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

I'm looking for a different type of closure/buckle to use for these. But I may have to devise a way to attach the braid to make it look decent. I've seen vids where they used a 3/8" buckle, but I don't think that looks right on a necklace like that.


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

Foreverblue, that magalodon is awsome! Could you send me a vid on how to make one. I'm a serious rookie, so I'd like to learn more.


-Gamer3900


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

http://youtu.be/ufuHZKQkEBA


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

I'm a rookie too. I'm about a month into this game.


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just started, even though I made 13 bracelets, but there all the same design... Lol


-Gamer3900


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

Get on YouTube and search for paracord videos to get ideas. Also there are apps for your phone/tablet that have access to tons of videos/tutorials of differing designs. You'll find enough to keep you occupied for plenty of time! Hehe


----------

